# Probleme mit Graph nach Update



## spqr76 (4 April 2007)

Hallo ,
ich habe ein Versions Update des Simatic Managers von Vers. 5.1.3 auf Version 5.2 gemacht. Auch den Graph auf V5.2 hochgerüstet. 
Leider habe ich jetzt ein Projekt in dem ich die Schritkette nicht mehr ändern kann. Beim Versuch zu speichern kommt die Meldung : 

-Baustein konnte nicht gespeichert werden.
-Meldung 2508:24
-Unter Hilfe steht nur:
-Ein Baustein mit dieser Nummer kann in dieser Datenbasis nicht gespeichert werden. 
-Behebung Prüfen sie ihre Schreib/Leseberechtigung und den verfügbaren Festplattenspeicher.

Komischerweise ist dies das einzige Projekt das Probleme macht. Habe auch schon V5.3 getestet da kommt die selbe Meldung. Kennt dieses Problem jemand , bin für jeden Tip dankbar....


----------



## pedikon (4 April 2007)

Hallo

Kurze nachfrage:   Öfnnen kannst Du den FB?  Nur beim speichern Probleme?


Versuch´s mal mit dem Löschen des Instanz DB des Graphbausteins.

Der wird dann beim speichern neu angelegt!

Pedikon


----------



## spqr76 (4 April 2007)

Das ist genau mein Problem . Wenn ich den Instanz DB lösche , wird kein neuer erstellt. Speichern wird abgebrochen.
Es sieht so aus als hätte jemand den FB mit Version 5.1 schon mal online in das Offline Projekt gezogen da die Symbolik der Schritte nicht durchgehend beschriftet ist. Vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## spqr76 (4 April 2007)

Habe was vergessen. 

Den FB kann ich öffnen . Ich kann den FB unverändert ohne Probleme speichern. Aber sobald ich den Baustein ändere kann er nicht mehr gespeichert werden.


----------



## Astralavista (4 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich sitze gerade vor einer Anlage und habe das gleiche Problem mit den Graph-Ketten. Im Projekt sind mehrere vorhanden und können nicht gespeichert oder übertragen werden. (Fehlermeldung 2508:24)
S7-Graph Version ist allerdings schon 5.3 SP5
Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt oder eine Idee?


----------



## bike (4 Dezember 2014)

Hast du schon versucht den baustein als Quelle zu speichern?
Wenn die Bausteine mit einer älteren Version erstellt wurde, kann es sein, dass du dieses Problem bekommst.


bike


----------



## MrWaloo (12 April 2016)

Ich habe genau den selben Fehler gehabt.
*Lösung*: In der Symboltabelle war der Typ vom Intanz DB falsch (DBxxx statt FBxxx). Wenn ich es korrigiert habe war alles i.O.


----------

